
Show HN: Maker's Digest – Maker updates sent directly to your inbox - scottatmu
http://www.makersdigest.xyz/
======
scottatmu
Hello all! I'm Scott from Maker Updates and I wanted to announce the launch of
our email newsletter, Maker's Digest.

With so much maker news happening on a daily basis it is challenging to keep
up to date.

Our hope is that MD solves that problem.

Some of the topics MD will cover:

Project updates such as financials, #OpenStartup data, acquisitions, etc.
Project Launches ️ Maker Blog Posts

Let me know if there is any other areas of the maker-verse you'd like us to
highlight.

